# how did you get your screen name?



## shotlady

what does your screen name mean? how did you get it?

shotlady, i used to be a nurse, and be fond of shots and making sure everyone got shots, now im a damn good shot.
follows me everywhere! sportbike, prepper and mommy forums.
been called that for about 15yrs, labusas.org guys started it back in 97. (i wouldnt go there unless you have really thick skin)


----------



## jgriner

my first name is john, my last name is griner, thus jgriner


----------



## Alaska

umm I think it is self explanatory


----------



## Lattice

Its a physics thing.


----------



## Alaska

Lattice said:


> Its a physics thing.


Things that make you go ...... hhmmmmmm


----------



## Lattice

Google lattice field theory.


----------



## HarshGeometry

Just newly created this user name to move away from one that has IRL name in it. I have begun to desire having more anonymity online so I made this username.
I don't really know why I chose this name I made it for a game username first now I'm using it here.

I've come to attach a meaning to the name though. I think that its related to firing a rifle and how a bullet can travel in an amazing arc to hit a target at a distance. The mathematics behind that shot is some harsh geometry.


----------



## HarshGeometry

Alaska said:


> Things that make you go ...... hhmmmmmm


well i know the solution is Energy...









edit: drunk


----------



## punch

named after the puppet, not for hitting

punch


----------



## Alaska

Lattice said:


> Google lattice field theory.


Thanks
I am just a dumb ol alaskan country boy and now my head hurts


----------



## inceptor

A long time ago I found an old english definition stating that an inceptor was a person who was always taking in or seeking knowledge. That was when I chose my screen name.


----------



## Not Crazy Yet

Mine, well, because like the name says, I'm not crazy yet. I came up with it because most of society thinks preppers are crazy, so even though I may have a bunker with a lot of guns and food to last me a few months, doesn't make me crazy.


----------



## AquaHull

AquaHull Boat Repair & Reconditioning 1998-2008, or a play on words with the album "AquaLung"


----------



## PTAaron

I'm a PT (physical therapist and also personal trainer) named Aaron.


----------



## survival

I really need to change my screen name and avatar. I feel bland.


----------



## Lattice

Alaska said:


> Thanks
> I am just a dumb ol alaskan country boy and now my head hurts


Oh I doubt that you're all that dumb. Lattice field theories are not exactly solvable, but they are of tremendous appeal,,,


----------



## jgriner

Lattice said:


> Google lattice field theory.


Every thing I know about lattice field theory, I learned from big bang theory.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I'm a Vietnam veteran, and the name comes from the lyrics of an anti war song from the 60's by what would now be known as an "alternative group" called The Fuggs. It has been my CB handle since the mid 70's, and I use it on most all gun/survival/prepping boards that I belong to. (Except for militaryfirearms.com, that's another guy.)
On history forums I'm Big Al, my Army nickname.
On veteran forums I'm 5thmech, my old outfit.
My avatar is the DUI (Distinctive Unit Insignia) of the 5th Infantry Division.

**Edited to add: my avatar has changed to the logo of Vietnam Veterans of America.**


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Long ago in a land far away, I was a illegal street racer. I street raced in Japan for the 12 years I was there. Street racing was huge there and often times there were 2000-5000 plus spectators a night in various spots of the Yokohama industrial areas. In Japan you generally form teams (more accurately groups usually of friends) and you reprisent your group/team when you race a bunch of other chumps from another group/team. Every team has a name, so I called the one I formed up with a bunch of Japanese Guys and a couple of Chicks and called the team Lunatic Fringe Inc. I raced a 1986 Skyline GT-EX, a 1992 Skyline GT-R (both set up for Drifting) and a 1978 Camaro with a 500 hp Lunati 406 set up to drag race. The name has just stuck with me through out the years much later on in life. Its a piece of their culture that just seems to shadow me to this day still.

BTW...Drifting in no way resembles what you saw in the Fast & Furious Tokyo Drift. Thats just Hollywood screwing everything up thats real again. Just saying...


----------



## Alaska

Lattice said:


> Oh I doubt that you're all that dumb. Lattice field theories are not exactly solvable, but they are of tremendous appeal,,,


oh have no doubt

and it makes for some really big books as well I am sure lol


----------



## Alaska

jgriner said:


> Every thing I know about lattice field theory, I learned from big bang theory.


Bazinga


----------



## Denton

I figured I'd use Denton because my name is...
Denton.


----------



## JDE101

It's the same screen name I use over on the defensive carry forum (where I saw a banner/link to this forum) and I didn't feel like coming up with another name. I served in the 101st Airborne Division back in 1962-1964, when we still jumped out of perfectly good airplanes instead of riding around in helicopters.


----------



## nadja

*Will the real Nadja please stand up ? My baby*

This is the real nadja. My little girl


----------



## preppermama

Hmmm. I'm in Survival's bland category. LOL. My kids are my reason for prepping.


----------



## preppermama

nadja said:


> This is the real nadja. My little girl
> View attachment 751


What a pretty girl!


----------



## C5GUY

I use the same screen name on all the forums I am a member of. (*C5GUY) *The C5 part designates the model or generation of Corvette I own a 2004. Of course the GUY part is self explanatory, I am a C5 Guy.


----------



## Leon

There was an online game I used to help run and there was a legendary character in one faction called Leon (Lion). There was a set or armor you could find that was better than the rest because you had to find 7 matching pieces. I used to run around inside the game world with a character of the same name wearing his armor. Name just sort of stuck across almost every game I played. Even some of my friends call me that nowdays


----------



## nadja

preppermama said:


> What a pretty girl![/QUOT
> 
> Actually, I had a better picture, but couldn't find it right now. She has one powder blue eye and one brown eye. Half Malmute and half Siberian Husky. Weighs in about 100 lbs. Sure glad she is not a lap dog! But she is my baby girl


----------



## Southern Dad

Mine handle is pretty self explanatory. First and foremost, I am a father. It's probably what I am best at in this world.


----------



## Pir8fan

Easy. I got my degree at East Carolina University, home of the Pirates!


----------



## alanvt

Same name used in the dog rescue community and other tech forums.
Alan


----------



## scramble4a5

Think golf. Back when I was learning the game I had to "scramble" just to make a 5 on a hole. Ergo the name. I've gotten much better so I don't have to scramble too often.

I like to play golf......a lot.


----------



## Rocky

My avatar is my pet flying squirrel, so...


----------



## midtnfamilyguy

I live in Middle Tennessee, married, father and grandfather. Early in my life I was defined by my occupation but now I realize it's better to be defined by family first because that's what last.


----------



## bigdogbuc

I am the head of campus security at a high school. The students, staff, parents, community call me "Big Dog" and our team is called "The Buccaneers", "Bucs" for short; Hence Bigdogbuc... ( =


----------



## bigdogbuc

midtnfamilyguy said:


> I live in Middle Tennessee, married, father and grandfather. Early in my life I was defined by my occupation but now I realize it's better to be defined by family first because that's what last.


Feels good to be out from under that cloud and under one that means something doesn't it?

-Father of 8, Grandpa of 1 ;-)


----------



## WoadWarrior

I'm Scottish by heritage and American by birth... i.e., "Blood of a Warrior, Pride of a Patriot." Many Celts stained themselves with blue dye from the Woad plant before battle. I recently retired from the military... and... the name made sense to me.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy

yes it does father of 2 grandfather of 4


----------



## Desert Marine

shotlady said:


> what does your screen name mean? how did you get it?
> 
> shotlady, i used to be a nurse, and be fond of shots and making sure everyone got shots, now im a damn good shot.
> follows me everywhere! sportbike, prepper and mommy forums.
> been called that for about 15yrs, labusas.org guys started it back in 97. (i wouldnt go there unless you have really thick skin)


My Screen Name is: Desert Marine

I've been romping in the Desert for YEARS! It started out in 29 Palms or (We call it 29 Stumps) while going to Comm school in the Marines. Then a tour in Saudi Arabia during Desert Shield/Desert Storm (spent 4 years in Saudi Arabia) then 4 years in the Deserts of Egypt and then on my Homestead in West Texas. Maybe I should call myself a Desert Rat! Anyone no doubt about it I love the Desert!

Oorah Semper Fi
Desert Marine


----------



## Southern Dad

I've only got one, she's ten and spoiled. But I've been stepfather to six. Then there is my daughter's little half-sister who may not be mine but I spoil her too.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

C5GUY said:


> I use the same screen name on all the forums I am a member of. (*C5GUY) *The C5 part designates the model or generation of Corvette I own a 2004. Of course the GUY part is self explanatory, I am a C5 Guy.


All this time I thought it had to do with Jeeps.


----------



## machinejjh

machine = wife's nickname for me
jjh = my initials


----------



## Verteidiger

Verteidiger is the German word for "Defender."

It's what I do, it's who I am.


----------



## RaigenB

Mine is just my first name and last name initial lol nothing too special


----------



## RaigenB

Verteidiger said:


> Verteidiger is the German word for "Defender."
> 
> It's what I do, it's who I am.


That's very cool!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

RaigenB said:


> Mine is just my first name and last name initial lol nothing too special


Is that a chocolate Lab in your avatar?
I've been a dog person all my life, but never had a Labrador until 7 years ago. He's my buddy! Labs rule.


----------



## RaigenB

rice paddy daddy said:


> Is that a chocolate Lab in your avatar?
> I've been a dog person all my life, but never had a Labrador until 7 years ago. He's my buddy! Labs rule.


Yes! Her name is Cabela and she's 5 months old! She is my first lab and I love her so much! Have you ever been on the forum "Lab-Retriever.net"? It's all about labs! My name on there is "My Girl Cabela"  Check it out!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

My wife and I have a small farm with horses, chickens and dogs. The three horses are all rescues, as are our 4 dogs. 
7 years ago my chocolate Lab was abused and dumped out here as a young puppy. It took a lot of love, and a lot of vet bills, but he's one of the best (if not THE best) dogs we've ever had. I named him Reese, 'cause his eyes are the color of peanut butter, and his coat is just like a Reese's Cup.


----------



## RaigenB

rice paddy daddy said:


> My wife and I have a small farm with horses, chickens and dogs. The three horses are all rescues, as are our 4 dogs.
> 7 years ago my chocolate Lab was abused and dumped out here as a young puppy. It took a lot of love, and a lot of vet bills, but he's one of the best (if not THE best) dogs we've ever had. I named him Reese, 'cause his eyes are the color of peanut butter, and his coat is just like a Reese's Cup.


Soo jealous! I would LOVE to have horses (oh I will someday) haha. It's great that you guys rescue and such a cute name for your pup! Too bad he was previously abused :/ but at least he knows now that he is with a loving family


----------



## cybercop106

I helped set up our department's web presence and was the pagemaster. I also did all the computer crime investigations. That's where "Cybercop" came from; been called that since the mid 90's. When that term became common, I added my badge number (DSN), which was 106.


----------



## fedorthedog

My screen name is from my email, I got my email name when the wife asked what I wanted my email to be and I replied I dont know name it after my dog, ha ha.She got the last laugh


----------



## mvan70us

Parts of my name, the year I was born, and the country I live in.


----------



## PreparedTexan

Mine is another self explanatory one, although I'm not as prepared as I'd like to be. But are any of us?


----------



## TxBorderCop

My screen name comes from where I worked for 8 of the ten years of my career. On the Border between Texas and Mexico, near Brownsville, Tx.


----------



## Smitty901

My nick name was SGT Smitty, 901 came from M901A1 and A2 Improved TOW carrier as a young Sgt I did a short stretch in the MECH infantry before going back to a line company. I was the Section Lrd. for bumper number D46
so the 901 stuck


----------



## MountainMan

Popeye said it best. "I am what I am and that's all that I am".

I, ladies and gents, am a mountain man.


----------



## Blackcat

From an old blues band Blackcat bones.


----------



## bikermikearchery

Howdy My name is Mike. Seams that it was the law that every third child be named Mike in the 50's. NO shottage of Bikers in this group eather. But I havn't seen to many other bikers with a Longbow and quiver of arrows rideing around.


----------



## Meangreen

TxBorderCop said:


> My screen name comes from where I worked for 8 of the ten years of my career. On the Border between Texas and Mexico, near Brownsville, Tx.


Same thing, been wearing a green uniform for 13 years so Meangreen it is!


----------



## shotlady

thanks boys for doing that. it aint a pretty job.


----------



## Meangreen

Still don't know what I want to be when I grow up:mrgreen: Some days I ask myself why the hell am I doing this? Then a pretty lady says thanks and I remember why


----------



## TxBorderCop

shotlady said:


> thanks boys for doing that. it aint a pretty job.


Why, shucks, Maam. Ain't nothin to it. Just catch illegals, dope smugglers, people of some serious ill repute. Get shot at, stabbed, spit on, puked on, Meangreen am I missing anything here? At least no one has tried to piss or take a shit on me, literally. Figuratively, yes.


----------



## Meangreen

Bordercop that about sums it up!


----------



## Wallimiyama

20 plus Years back, there were 3 Greg's that worked in my lab. A customer of ours from Dover, TN asked the manager to send Greg because he was really helpful last time and was conversant in "*******" (I'm originally from West Virginia). When the manager asked which Greg, she said..."Not the skinny Greg...send me the one built like a sumo wrestler!" (Well, I was about 280 lbs. back then)
She then found a picture of a Sumo wrestler...pasted a picture of my face on it (with the help of a laughing "skinny" greg) and took my last name and "Sumo-ized" it to come up with, Wallimiyama, and faxed the picture to my lab office...and the sales office...and the shipping office...you get the picture (and so did they, as the kindly posted it everywhere) That's been my nickname (Walli with an I) and screen name ever since.


----------



## Walking Bear

Avatar is Bear; we . . . Therefore Walking Bear


----------



## JC Denton

JC Denton is the main character from my favorite video game Deus Ex. My avatar is a screenshot of him. For those that are big into conspiracies, check that game out. It is unbelievable.


----------



## AvengersAssembled

Simple, I love The Avengers, and wanted something I hadn't gotten the chance to use before.


----------



## Mainzer

*Don't remember WHY I started using it, but served two years with the 504th Parachute Infantry Regiment in Mainz, Germany, back in the sixties. Residents of Mainz were called Mainzers. I figure I was there long enough that I could call myself a "Mainzer". The avatar is the Regimental Crest of the 504th PIR.*


----------



## The Fark Knight

A while back I met a guy at work who was making a board game about super heroes. He created the super heroes after people he knew, and gave them their powers accordingly. I had gotten to know him pretty well over the years, and eventually he approached me with a super hero modeled after me. I'm a huge fan of batman, so he named my hero as such: The Fark Knight. His super power, you ask? Carrying ALL of the groceries upstairs to his apartment in one trip, no matter how many bags he had. Every time. His primary weakness- Locked doors. Can't very well reach into your pocket for the keys when you have four gallons of milk in your hands, no can ya? :mrgreen:


----------



## paraquack

retired paramedic = para + as a jokester I quack people up. Had it since paramedic graduation in 1973


----------



## Chickasaw Outlaw

It is my SASS handle, I am Chickasaw Indian, and proud of it.


----------



## Inor

I am a full-blooded Norwegian from Minnesota, so of course I had to take a Viking name.


----------



## Meangreen

Inor said:


> I am a full-blooded Norwegian from Minnesota, so of course I had to take a Viking name.


Ya you betcha!


----------



## miho

My name is miho


----------



## PaulS

I feel it helps to use my real name on the forums. You can't hide your identity from the feds anyway so why hide from those you converse with?


----------



## pharmer14

I'm in pharmacy school... it's an often used play on words... and I graduate next may...


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Once upon a time I was a professional sneaky bastard. Things went much better the more quiet we were.


----------



## JPARIZ

pharmer14 said:


> I'm in pharmacy school... it's an often used play on words... and I graduate next may...


Oh crap! A drug dealer!


----------



## JPARIZ

Meangreen said:


> Same thing, been wearing a green uniform for 13 years so Meangreen it is!


Green uniform? So you are a sanitation engineer?


----------



## JPARIZ

Denton said:


> I figured I'd use Denton because my name is...
> Denton.


Wow, clever.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

I didn't want this stupid screen name I was on an I phone and just wanted Rickky. So I am blaming it on the I-Phone.


----------



## JPARIZ

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I didn't want this stupid screen name I was on an I phone and just wanted Rickky. So I am blaming it on the I-Phone.


 So Rickky... what is your name? LOL


----------



## grinder37

The good part is-my wife gave me my user name :mrgreen:.Bad part is-that was way over twenty years ago :roll:


----------



## Nuklhed

Mine? Because I'm ignorant with low emotional intelligence.


----------



## cmbt engr RET

Combat Engineer, retired. Twenty two years of blowin sh!t up, and moving the earth a little at a time. Retired with all my appendages attached and no extra holes. My avatar is the Engineer Castle. Essayons


----------



## grinder37

cmbt engr RET said:


> Combat Engineer, retired. Twenty two years of blowin sh!t up, and moving the earth a little at a time. Retired with all my appendages attached and no extra holes. My avatar is the Engineer Castle. Essayons


Thank you for your,and all vets on here active and retired,service's and for blowing sh!t up for us.


----------



## 9UC

The one I use on this and a couple of gun forums comes from the Bersa I use as my EDC.


----------



## paraquack

JPARIZ, you must learn political correctness. Just like we don't call them illegal aliens any more and call them undocumented aliens, we now call drug dealers, etc., unlicensed pharmacists. So lets practice now, altogether. pharmer 14 is an unlicensed pharmacist.


----------



## Meangreen

paraquack said:


> JPARIZ, you must learn political correctness. Just like we don't call them illegal aliens any more and call them undocumented aliens, we now call drug dealers, etc., unlicensed pharmacists. So lets practice now, altogether. pharmer 14 is an unlicensed pharmacist.


It's not undocumented aliens anymore, it's necessary democratic voters.


----------



## Inor

Meangreen said:


> It's not undocumented aliens anymore, it's necessary democratic voters.


I thought those were called dead guys?


----------



## inceptor

JPARIZ said:


> Oh crap! A drug dealer!


I think this would be a drug dealer in training. Apprenticeship is short, this is a high turnover job.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

Humm....lol, my kids jokingly tell me I'm a "hoarder" for holding onto antiques or things with sentimental value. I'm by no means a hoarder. I told them when I die, they can get rid of all my "Crap" and not hold onto it...LOL


----------



## JPARIZ

cmbt engr RET said:


> Combat Engineer, retired. Twenty two years of blowin sh!t up, and moving the earth a little at a time. Retired with all my appendages attached and no extra holes. My avatar is the Engineer Castle. Essayons


The class clown should yell "What did he say?"


----------



## JPARIZ

paraquack said:


> JPARIZ, you must learn political correctness. Just like we don't call them illegal aliens any more and call them undocumented aliens, we now call drug dealers, etc., unlicensed pharmacists. So lets practice now, altogether. pharmer 14 is an unlicensed pharmacist.


Please forgive me.


----------



## JPARIZ

grinder37 said:


> The good part is-my wife gave me my user name :mrgreen:.Bad part is-that was way over twenty years ago :roll:


I know better than to ask...


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

jpariz said:


> i know better than to ask...


lol...!


----------



## JPARIZ

Kidzthinkimahoarder said:


> Humm....lol, my kids jokingly tell me I'm a "hoarder" for holding onto antiques or things with sentimental value. I'm by no means a hoarder. I told them when I die, they can get rid of all my "Crap" and not hold onto it...LOL


As we get older experiences tend to accumulate. That's why old people always have stories to tell. Here's another one to brighten up your day.
A year or two ago I started a huge fight with my wife about spending money. My complaint was that we have a joint checking account and we don't communicate. All of a sudden we get stuck with charges for allowing the bank to grab money from savings to cover BS purchases. I don't really care about moving money from savings but if I do it myself it's free. Anyway I made a huge deal out of it, made her cry etc.
The new rule was if either of us are going to spend more than $100.00 that isn't a normal expense we at least need to tell the other what we did.
The very next day I came upon a deal for an antique vase. Not that I needed one or was out looking to buy something, it just came up and was too good to pass up. I promptly spent $200.00 without blinking... or calling my wife.
On my way home my son asked... "Did you call Mom"? I responded with "Oh crap! Of course not." Since I already did it I couldn't call & ask if I could spend an extra $200.00, she might say "No" then I'd be in more trouble for going against her decision. I needed a plan quick.
Genius that I am I came up with the idea of putting flowers in it for her! My excuse would be "It's a surprise so I couldn't call or it would ruin it." Then patted myself on the back for being so damn clever.
I got the flowers & the race was on to get home before she did. I made it and had just finished arranging the flowers & putting them in water when she walked in. "Surprise!" She said "Wow that is beautiful! Where did you get it?" Before I could answer her expression changed... I got THE look. She said "WHAT DID YOU DO?" I guess I looked like a deer in the headlights because it never crossed my mind I'd get busted at that point. I asked "What do you mean? I got you flowers." My son is in the background giggling. She replied with... " you have NEVER bought me flowers in over 20 years. What did you do? By then our son is uncontrollably laughing out loud. I was so busted. I couldn't run so I admitted that I bought the vase, forgot to call then tried to cover it up with the flowers. She then said it was OK and wouldn't kill me as long as I didn't get mad at her for not calling me either. She spent another $300.00 the same day. Now we use credit cards & just pay the balance off each month & we don't need to talk to each other. It works and we lived happily ever after.


----------



## Juggernaut

Juggernaut is a character in comics who has superhuman strength, being capable of shattering mountains. Old favorite


----------



## paraquack

Inor said:


> I thought those were called dead guys?


I know that's how it works in Chicago. Anyplace else???


----------



## paraquack

Kidzthinkimahoarder said:


> Humm....lol, my kids jokingly tell me I'm a "hoarder" for holding onto antiques or things with sentimental value. I'm by no means a hoarder. I told them when I die, they can get rid of all my "Crap" and not hold onto it...LOL


Remember to tell them to get all your stuff appraised. When My mother passed, my family began getting rid of stuff. Gave away a curved glass book case that I saw a few weeks later in the antique shop listed for $3599.00


----------



## Renec

I've been Renec for a long time..started as a 14th level Elf Paladin! ..yeah..I played D&D as a kid.I loved telling the stories,guiding my friends,creating a world and it's lore...well..then came Video games and online games..yep,I'm still Renec.You can find me in Eve Online (I'm not a pirate,i'm a privateer!).Run with a group of like minded pilots flying intenet spaceships and blowing stuff up..and met a really great bunch of guys and ladies from all around the world.Funny how that works. And Yes..some people do call me Renec in everyday life..even tho that's not my given name..guess that's an "Alias",eh?


----------



## Smitty901

Most of my time was spent light infantry. But for a short time I was assigned to light Mech. They had M901a---'s Tow systems.
We were sent over there because they were ate up and it was a house cleaning. I had been called Smitty for years years. I hit the books and the ground learned every detail I could on the 901 A few started calling me 901. So it stuck Smitty901.


----------



## cmbt engr RET

grinder37 said:


> Thank you for your,and all vets on here active and retired,service's and for blowing sh!t up for us.


I loved blowing sh!t up. Wish I could have gotten a job civilian side, alas I was also good at giving orders so now I supervise.


----------



## Smitty901

cmbt engr RET said:


> I loved blowing sh!t up. Wish I could have gotten a job civilian side, alas I was also good at giving orders so now I supervise.


A&O PLT of light combat engr was always a plus to have around.


----------



## pastornator

"Pastornator" stems from a series of forum debates on a contentious web site devoted to off-road vehicles. The debate was on the presence of God (or lack thereof) in the universe. The primary opponent in this debate was an MIT scholar who ran one of the National Observatories in Arizona. The nickname was given to me when my arguments prevailed and the MIT scholar admitted that there was more evidence, cumulative, for the existence of God than not. I've since worn it as a badge of honor similar to how "Christians" got their name from a term of derision early in the life of the church; first called "little Christs" because of their behavior and beliefs, they eventually wore the term as a badge of honor, for that is precisely what they attempt to be.


----------



## pastornator

cmbt engr RET said:


> I loved blowing sh!t up. Wish I could have gotten a job civilian side, alas I was also good at giving orders so now I supervise.


I too love blowing stuff up... I worked with a man who had the county contract to remove beaver dams in Adams County, WI. We, at times, could be accused of going overboard and sending beavers into tree-top levels, just to hear a bigger boom... :mrgreen:


----------



## sargedog

I had a Rottweiler for 13 years, he was 152 lbs. his name was sarge bigfoot jones on his papers. My mom always said we both had the same bad attitude.lol I just always used that, I added dog so nobody would think I was in the military. I would not want someone to think I was being disrespectful. I liked that dog more than most people. Someone poisoned him, and I lost a good friend. He was the best protector of my daughter when I wasn't around. He would have died for me. Still sad he's gone, there will never be another dog like him.


----------



## Blinddog

The way I got my name is a little strange. My real name is Doug. When I was stationed in the Phillipiness while I was in the navy I did alot...alot of bar hopping. The Phillipinos could not pronounce Doug, it came out "Dog". So that nickname stuck all through out my enlistment.The "Blind" part came along in the 90's on a construction site some way, I don't remember exactly how, but it stuck. So I have used the name "Blinddog" an all of my forums because I kind of like it.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Mine is pretty obvious, I'm from MI. and I am some old guy.


----------



## Hardknocks24

I got mine when I was a young pup. Growing up with 2 older brothers and there friends. Only can imagin. They said to run with big dogs jump on the biggest and don't let go , so I did needless to say that dog walks with a permit limp.


----------



## Randywag

First name Randy, last name Wagner. RandyWag is born. hahahaha


----------



## captstarlight

I came up with my screen name years ago. I am a star trek fans Thus the Captain part and Starlight I got from the movie The Last Starfighter.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Our most important constitutional right and the one which serves to guarantee our other consitutional rights - against all enemies foreign and domestic.


----------



## conquest102

Its what I drive. The full name is Gulf stream Conquest 102 limited edition.:lol:


----------



## Boss Dog

It's a nickname I picked up at a previous job.


----------



## PrepConsultant

Mine is usually Beach Kowboy. That's what I go by on Facebook and emails usually.. I picked it up YEARS ago. From Growing up in Okeechobee,Fl and workin on ranches and then spending a ton of time on the beach in Fl. Lauderdale growing up visiting my dad and then being a commercial scuba diver.. So "Beach Kowboy" I use the "K" just to stand out more..


----------



## lgustavus81

First initial and my last name then the year I was born. Most ppl cant pronounce my last name anyway!


----------



## SAR-1L

SAR-1L = Search & Rescue - 1L is for just an abbreviation for 1 living, when we do X's on buildings to show which have been searched during disasters.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Well, I needed a name that artfully blended the serious and nonsensical into a delicious juxtapositional impasse that would demonstrate publicly that I was finally beginning to grasp that whole "Yin / Yang" thing.

The first bit was pretty easy. It cleverly identifies me as a Prepper but without actually using the word because that, as we all know, would automatically add me to some alphabet soup government agency's watch list. So I smoothed it down with a little street attitude and "Prepa" popped out, yo.

After performing a discrete Fourier transform on the numeralogical value of each letter, I then went all quantum on it and tried one of those fancy lettuce field therapy thingies on the results. I guess I musta done something wrong, because all I got out was "The Walrus was Paul" and really, who didn't know that?

So I was sitting there trying to make sense of it all when my cat walked across the keyboard and typed "Doodle." I was getting kinda sleepy, so eh, screw it... I just mashed that onto the end of Prepa and went to bed.


----------



## Inor

Prepadoodle said:


> Well, I needed a name that artfully blended the serious and nonsensical into a delicious juxtapositional impasse that would demonstrate publicly that I was finally beginning to grasp that whole "Yin / Yang" thing.
> 
> The first bit was pretty easy. It cleverly identifies me as a Prepper but without actually using the word because that, as we all know, would automatically add me to some alphabet soup government agency's watch list. So I smoothed it down with a little street attitude and "Prepa" popped out, yo.
> 
> After performing a discrete Fourier transform on the numeralogical value of each letter, I then went all quantum on it and tried one of those fancy lettuce field therapy thingies on the results. I guess I musta done something wrong, because all I got out was "The Walrus was Paul" and really, who didn't know that?
> 
> So I was sitting there trying to make sense of it all when my cat walked across the keyboard and typed "Doodle." I was getting kinda sleepy, so eh, screw it... I just mashed that onto the end of Prepa and went to bed.


After that explanation I just HAVE to ask: What does the number 42 signify to you?


----------



## Prepadoodle

Inor, that's the answer man, the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything!


----------



## Inor

Prepadoodle said:


> Inor, that's the answer man, the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything!


I knew it! No wonder so many of your posts make me laugh out loud. ::clapping::


----------



## BeefBallsBerry

my screen name came from a late nite walk. Me and my friend were talking about messed up cereals and I came up with "beefballsberry" it was a cereal with ground beef already cooked with the grease and blueberry's that came out in a slurry when poured out........thus BeefBallsBerry was born.....side note the mascot was "Beef-N-Berry"
BeefBallsBerry for everything....ps3 gamertag.......android......etc....


----------



## PrepperThyAngus

You do NOT want to know how I get my screen name....


----------



## Fuzzee

Well I got a bit drunk and this chick at the party took a picture of me with a cut up lime on my head and said "You're kind of cute and Fuzzee." and that pretty much cinched it for me.







:mrgreen:


----------



## sparkyprep

mine has to do with my profession


----------



## PaulS

Mine is simply my first name and the first initial of my last name.
I grew up realizing that there are no masculine nick-names for "Paul" and in my young adult years I was given nick-names that might be "descriptive" but are not well suited to "broadcasting" on the internet. Some things are better left unsaid - as many here know too well.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

"ButterStick" was already taken... :|


----------



## retired guard

Past couple years before retirement I worked three jobs all 12 hour day shifts (barring OT) I retired from NDOC and the Retired Guard has time for other pursuits. As I was going Respiratory Therapy as primary employment I needed to have a computer for ACLS NRP etc. Thus the retired guard hit the net.


----------



## Inor

PaulS said:


> Mine is simply my first name and the first initial of my last name.
> I grew up realizing that there are no masculine nick-names for "Paul" and in my young adult years I was given nick-names that might be "descriptive" but are not well suited to "broadcasting" on the internet. Some things are better left unsaid - as many here know too well.


If you were a few years younger (like in your teens or twenties) we could call you "P-Money"


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

< >


----------



## Deebo

Shhhhhh< here come deebo..


----------



## PrepConsultant

You got Knocked The F### OUT!!! I saw that when it first came out and still remember that part.. If it is what I am thinkin..


----------



## arizonaopa

I live in Arizona. OPA is the german word for grandfather.


----------



## DoubleA

My first and last name both start with "A"


----------



## kevincali

Kev are my initials, and I'm in California lol.


----------



## frogman

Frogman USN 2001-2009 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arizona Infidel

I am Infidel on another forum. That was taken here, and I'm not very creative, soooooo..............


----------



## warrior4

Been using this screen name online since high school. Just one of those things that kinda stays with a guy.


----------

